# The Knitted "Double Biscuits" Wrap



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The scarf is made from two types of yarn - one is the latest in fashion "peacock" or "cha-cha-cha" type of yarn and the other is matching in color smooth hypoallergenic egypt cotton / aloe fiber yarn. The wrap is 81cm (32" long, 22cm wide with the ruffles (9cm wide without the ruffles). It is elegant and cozy.

It was started from the center and knitted both ways at once.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/179597372/knitted-pasttern-curly-ruffle-double?ref=shop_home_active_4

3.5
approx. $5 USD


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love the color combination.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful and unusual pattern, very unique, love the colours


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my!!! That is lovely and I like that it is short. Very elegant.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So unique!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

AWESOME! What great color combos! You did a great job - I'll be checking out that pattern.

Thanks for sharing

Shelia
NC


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Your patterns are stunning and here's another!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

How Beautiful! The stitching & color combination is just beautiful.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful scarf,nice work.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Beautiful and so unusual. Love the colour and design.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

This scarf is absolutely beautiful and gawgeous!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and colour..Fabulous work as always.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is stunning


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Do pretty and delicatexx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi again Kati, you have created another beautiful "wrap." Love the combination of colors and yarn. Very pretty!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks so much, Edie!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is so exotic and gorgeous.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

